# Advice please. For son.



## XserenaX (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello. New to the forum thing. I've always read others bits. But never got involved. So here I am! My son was diagnosed with type 1 when he was 5. His now 13. So we are used to life with type 1 diabetes and we've had our fair share of ups and downs. But the last year has been hard. My son has become a teenager and mood swings are up and down. And diabetes has been up and down. He tested positive for celiac last year. But after a negative biopsy we was told to wait for symptoms. And now today I've had his results for his diabetic eye screening test. And it says your test results show that you have some background retinopathy (small changes to the blood vessels )  I've gone into panick mode, wondering what I've done wrong. Or what I have to do now! Because all they wrote is they will see him again in a year. He has his clinic appointment Monday so will ask questions there. But I'm just really concerned because I've never heard or seen anyone be told this at his age!? His last hba1c was 6.4% and before that 6.3% and before then was in the 7 area. Good control has been tough. But I think I'm really shocked. Any advice would be great. Thank  you


----------



## grovesy (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## XserenaX (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 14, 2017)

Firstly don't panic, many people get this letter and it's frightening to say the least for many people. Take the positive which says see you in a year, if there were major issues it would be an apt at the eye clinic pretty damn quick. The next test might well say all clear this happens a lot. Talk to the team on Monday and tell your son well done on his A1c and to keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## XserenaX (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you. Both. Feel a little better already just hearing it in a different way. Thanks a lot


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2017)

Keep doing what you are doing because that looks pretty good control to me. I don't know which part of the world you come from but my local Eye hosp are good (Sunderland). Really good luck & hydration might be a help.  Pls keep asking


----------



## XserenaX (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank  you. Means a lot. I live in Northamptonshire. I have a brilliant team behind me. Just thought it was be nice to get advice from people who are feeling the same. He has his 3 month check up tomorrow so can't wait to see how his getting on and to ask a few questions. I also live to refresh my brain with diabetes and I learn new things every time. Even though we've been doing this 8 years lol. Thank you


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, XserenaX 

I had that letter one year too - terrifying.  All my other letters, before and since, have just said "satisfactory".  The nurse at my surgery said they changed the way they did the letters, and she had a lot of other patients who were really worried about it too.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2017)

XserenaX said:


> Thank  you. Means a lot. I live in Northamptonshire. I have a brilliant team behind me. Just thought it was be nice to get advice from people who are feeling the same. He has his 3 month check up tomorrow so can't wait to see how his getting on and to ask a few questions. I also live to refresh my brain with diabetes and I learn new things every time. Even though we've been doing this 8 years lol. Thank you


You tend to learn every day about food & how it affects things.


----------

